# Rest in Peace sweet boy



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Godspeed sweetheart. I'm so sorry for your loss. I'm sure he went to rest knowing how dearly loved he was.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

I am so very, very sorry. RIP sweet Stitch, may you find peace.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Rest in peace, sweet boy!*

Rest in Peace, Sweet boy!!


----------



## pgam84 (Mar 3, 2014)

So sorry for your loss! RIP pup!


----------



## abradshaw71 (Jan 13, 2014)

So sorry for your sudden loss. He was a beautiful boy.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss.

Sleep softly sweet Stitch, your beauty lives on


----------



## kellyguy (Mar 5, 2014)

So sorry for your loss. He looks so much like my boy I'm having a hard time seeing the screen. Rest in Peace and hope they are romping together at the bridge.


----------



## love never dies (Jul 31, 2012)

...so sorry for your sudden loss.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

I am so very sorry for the loss of your beautiful boy x


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

I'm so very sorry! Run free sweet Stitch ♥


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

So very sorry for your sudden heartbreaking loss of your beautiful boy Stitch  losing a golden best friend hurts so bad, we know how you must be feeling. Take care.


----------



## 1oldparson (Mar 5, 2013)

Praying comfort for you. I'm so very sorry. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mmacleod75 (Apr 7, 2012)

sorry for the loss of your beautiful boy


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Rest in peace, sweet Stitch!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sheldon's Mom (Dec 29, 2012)

I am so sorry for your sudden loss of Stitch.
May you find comfort in the beautiful memories that you shared.


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

I am sorry you lost your sweet Stitch so suddenly. RIP Stitch.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

So sorry for your loss.


----------



## wjane (Oct 12, 2013)

So, so sorry and sending prayers your way. RIP beautiful Stitch.


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

I'm so very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Eowyn (Aug 29, 2013)

I am so sorry to hear that! He was such a beautiful boy! How old was he?


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

I m so sorry for your loss.


----------



## olliversmom (Mar 13, 2013)

What a beautiful Boy.
I am so sorry for your loss.
Take good care.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

I'm so sorry you lost your beautiful Stitch. Hugs to you and all who loved him.


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

Sorry for the loss of your sweet boy. He will live in your heart forever!! RIP sweet Stitch.


----------



## Cuddysmom (Feb 6, 2014)

I have absolutely no words for you. I can not imagine. No. It must be the worst ever. I will pray hard for you. Your child went out without "bothering" you. **** goldens! You're not bothering us! Please let us know when you don't feel good so we can help you. Please! Sounds like your child was past helping, though. Nothing you could have done. ******. I'm so sorry ;(


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Baker (May 24, 2013)

Eowyn said:


> I am so sorry to hear that! He was such a beautiful boy! How old was he?


He was eleven.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

So sorry for your loss of Stitch, and a shock for you, but I am sure that he is now making many new friends at the bridge.

Sleep softly Stitch


----------



## 3inarow (Jul 29, 2013)

So sorry for the loss of your very good friend.


----------



## Mr. Fuzzyface (Dec 20, 2009)

He was a beauty....that face so full of golden sweetness....I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## walter1956 (Feb 15, 2013)

So sorry to hear your bad news.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss of Stitch. 

He was such a beautiful boy, my thoughts are with you.

I'm sure my boy was there to greet him when he crossed.

Godspeed Stitch


----------



## abradshaw71 (Jan 13, 2014)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> I am so sorry for your loss of Stitch.
> 
> He was such a beautiful boy, my thoughts are with you.
> 
> ...



The Bible doesn't go into detail exactly what heaven is like. We are just left to believe it will be beyond what we can ever truly imagine. Although I'm no theologian I have hope that one day not only will I meet Jesus face to face and be reunited with all of my loved ones, but that Abigail and Emma will also be there waiting for me. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Dad2Buddy (Mar 5, 2014)

So sorry for your loss  take comfort in knowing he likely went peacefully. On my Buddy boys last couple days I prayed he would go to sleep peacefully but instead on Feb 17th I had to make that dreaded decision to have him put to sleep. His pain now is in my heart instead of in him. The love we share with these wonderful companions is like none other. Cherish the many years of joy you shared and know you are not alone in what your going through.


----------

